# Post some pics of where you live



## toadiesop (Apr 25, 2007)

Is there anything interesting in your town? Do you have anything cool in your backyard? ect.

Here's some pics out my living room windows of Little Bay De Noc in Escanaba, MI. There's a shipyard that a lot of people complain is an eyesore, but I dig it.





















Sunrise........ 








I live about 2 blocks from here....






Sand Point Light House









We also have the Historic House of Ludington where Al Capone used to hang out.


----------



## AuMINIMayhem (Apr 27, 2007)

Don't have too many pictures from where I currently reside, but I have some of my other "passion" besides gold..






Mine is on the right. This was taken at Fontana Damn in North Carolina during a MINI Cooper rally last year. We had over 600 MINIs show up from all over the country to "Tame the Dragon".. if you're an avid motorer, I highly recommend this trip! Tons of fun to drive!


here's another good picture.. this one sums me up the most, especially the "Mayhem" part of my online name (which would more accurately be "Tom Foolery").. We had an event up here in New Hampshire called "MINIs On Top".. it's actually a yearly event. I had been to quite a few events by that point and never brought my girlfriend along. By this time they were all teasing me that she didn't exist.. She was supposed to go this time but she couldn't so I "improvised" with "Lola".. :shock: :lol: 







and just to prove she does, in fact exist.. here we are at an event I held later that year... 

Me and Stacey






and finally, just for fun, me taking the "new' MINI S on an Autocross track (less than a month or two after I got it.. yeahhhh.. you probably don't want to buy a used car from this guy.. :lol: :lol: )


----------



## toadiesop (Apr 28, 2007)

Ha! That's cool Mayhem. Where abouts in NH was that held? I spent my first 23 years in Gorham, NH.

I miss NH.


----------



## AgAuPtRh (Apr 28, 2007)

We lived in Hampton Beach in the 60's. 64 and 65. 

Wasn't much there back then. From what I hear it's allllll casino's now. 

Good memories from there though. 


AgAuPtRh


----------



## AuMINIMayhem (May 7, 2007)

toadiesop said:


> Ha! That's cool Mayhem. Where abouts in NH was that held? I spent my first 23 years in Gorham, NH.
> 
> I miss NH.



Where was which held?.. MINIs on Top is every year in Lincoln.. The picture with the damn was in North Carolina and the autocross picture was in Peabody, Mass..

Haven't been to Hampton but once or twice.. kinda reminds me of Daytona back in the late 80's/early 90's.. before they cleaned it up and made it purdy..


----------

